# 1952 Schwinn Deluxe Spitfire



## Speeedyfeet (Aug 23, 2017)

I just came across this fantastic 1952 Schwinn Deluxe Spitfire, or at least that's what I was told it was lol. The serial number supports the year (C91955). I am new to collecting and restoring Schwinns, and as such, I am not sure whether this bike is complete or a bit of a Frankenstein. To make matters worse, I cant seem to find any actual photos of this model/color anywhere online so I'm not sure if the chain guard is correct or if the tank is even correct. Finally, I can't decide whether I should go ahead and do a total resto or just sell it as she is. I would greatly appreciate any help or advice you all have and feel free to make me offer as she sits (plus shipping of course)....thanks!


----------



## Cooper S. (Aug 23, 2017)

Generally girls bikes are less expensive than boys bikes, and this bike considering how bright the paint is I would sell it as is


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 23, 2017)

You would spend about four times what this bike is worth restored just to restore it. If you want to sell post in the for sale section with a price or put it on Ebay. V/r Shawn


----------



## Speeedyfeet (Aug 23, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> You would spend about four times what this bike is worth restored just to restore it. If you want to sell post in the for sale section with a price or put it on Ebay. V/r Shawn



Thanks for the info....I didn't realize there was a separate "for sale" area, I guess I will move my bikes/posts over there...thanks again


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 23, 2017)

Speeedyfeet said:


> Thanks for the info....I didn't realize there was a separate "for sale" area, I guess I will move my bikes/posts over there...thanks again



No problem look under the classifieds section and you will see where you can post parts, complete bikes or other stuff. V/r Shawn


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Aug 23, 2017)

Your bike is  equipped as it came; except the generator and headlamp are add-ons. Spitfire was most often sold by outlets other than Schwinn Dealerships. In the price guides of that era, it is listed as unequipped and equipped. I know of none labelled Deluxe. Other than the spitfire head badge, and the use of older and soon to be dis-continued chain guard, etc. they were much like the Hornet. Wash it, clean the chrome, wax it.... Then ask the wife to join you on a ride.


----------



## Speeedyfeet (Aug 24, 2017)

juanitasmith13 said:


> Your bike is  equipped as it came; except the generator and headlamp are add-ons. Spitfire was most often sold by outlets other than Schwinn Dealerships. In the price guides of that era, it is listed as unequipped and equipped. I know of none labelled Deluxe. Other than the spitfire head badge, and the use of older and soon to be dis-continued chain guard, etc. they were much like the Hornet. Wash it, clean the chrome, wax it.... Then ask the wife to join you on a ride.



Thanks for the info!


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Aug 24, 2017)

I can't clearly see your grips; if blue, I suspect not OG. Your headlamp (original fender mount) is missing, probably was a torpedo type, but could have been a Rocket Ray. There is a fella here on the CABE named Rob who belongs to a vintage bike club in your city called Gateway Coasters @rollfaster


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 24, 2017)

Your serial number was used twice, once in 1952 and then again in 1953. The 53 number was stamped 11-13 to 11-25-1953 which would make the bike a 1954 model. No dated parts, unless by some chance the crank is but doubt it. Now the question is, what year is the bike? It does look like an almost complete deluxe Spitfire. The 1953 catalog image.


----------



## Speeedyfeet (Aug 25, 2017)

juanitasmith13 said:


> I can't clearly see your grips; if blue, I suspect not OG. Your headlamp (original fender mount) is missing, probably was a torpedo type, but could have been a Rocket Ray. There is a fella here on the CABE named Rob who belongs to a vintage bike club in your city called Gateway Coasters @rollfaster



Thanks...I had guessed that there was a fender mounted headlight as there are a couple of rivets broken off...I will see if I can find Rob...thanks again!


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 25, 2017)

I'm here, what did I miss?


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Aug 25, 2017)

rollfaster said:


> I'm here, what did I miss?





rollfaster said:


> I'm here, what did I miss?



Rob, Speedyfeet here is new and needs St Louis folks to collect and ride with.....


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 25, 2017)

I'll wrangle him up!


----------

